# wire



## gregsalyers (Mar 2, 2007)

Well in the continuing saga of "I didn't think about that", I just realized how much wire I am going to need if I centralize my control and sound. Each prop will need a wire running from it to control for the trigger, one running back for the solenoid activation and speaker wire for sound. Add to that the air line, the DMZ cable for lighting and the power cord and WOW, I have alot of crap running around. Does anyone have a better way of doing this. I was wondering if CAT5 network cable would work. If not, what kind of wire do you use and where do you get it?


----------



## propmastertucson (May 20, 2007)

Well I know just what you are talking about on this subject. I started down this road sometime ago. If you have not seen my post take a look at this.
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=6811

I hope it helps and good luck. Ask any question that come to mind of the forum and you will get all kinds of help from the great people here.

PMT


----------

